# USB auf Serial Adapter reagiert anders als interner COM1?



## lukelukeluke (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute.
Ich habe folgende Hardware: Dell Notebook mit internem COM1 und mit 2xUSB1.0. Daran habe ich 1x USB->Serial mit CH341 Treiber und einmal USB->Serial mit PL2303 Treiber (läuft unter Linux). Habe extra noch einen 2. Adapter gekauft, also folgendes Problem beim ersten auftauchte:
Ich hab ein kleines C++ Programm, welches einen der Datenleitungen des COM-Ports auf High oder low setzen kann. Beim internen COM1 (/dev/ttyS0) funktionierts prima, wenn ich einen Multimeter anhänge, sehe ich schön +5V, resp. -5V. Bei den USB-Adaptern (/dev/ttyUSB0) funktionierts leider nicht! Es gibt keine Veränderung bei den Volts, obwohl der Trreiber installiert wird und sonst funktionieren sollte (Tests mit einem Temperatursensor für RS232 waren positiv).
Jetzt meine Frage: Kann es sein das Seriell auf Motherboard und per USB Differenzen aufweisen? Mein USB sollte eigentlich Host-Powered sein...? Also sollte schon Strom zur Verfügung stellen.... Aber wieso passiert nix?
Vielen Dank für eure Ideen!


----------

